

Show HN: Meteor Day Checkin – Follow Meteor Developers Around the World - kimar
http://meteorday.meteor.com

======
kimar
Source code at
[https://github.com/thebakeryio/meteorday](https://github.com/thebakeryio/meteorday)

------
kowdermeister
Neat, was it easy to integrate Meteor with Phonegap?

~~~
philipnuzhnyy
it was very straightforward. Meteor folks have done a very good job
integrating Cordova with Meteor

